# Форум для тамады-организатора Праздника > ИН-КУ-батор для новичков при поддержке модератора Ольгии (Фокиной Ольги) >  Релаксация после банкета...

## ненька

Всем привет. Если таковая темка есть , то можно уже и удалить дубликат. У меня вопрос к опытным и не очень. Как вы восстанавливаетесь после банкета. Может какие у кого есть  секреты. :Blush2:

----------


## Lara14

Ванна с аромамаслами, релаксирующая музыка, чай с травами и сон.

----------


## Татьяна Бронзенко

Как бы поздно не вернулась с банкета, обязательно принимаю душ. Вода смывает всё....
После душа - ощущение лёгкости... Смывается негативная энергетика...

----------

ненька (02.12.2022)

----------


## &Strekoza&

А я так счастлива что всё закончилось, что дополнительной релаксации не требуется. Работаем в команде - по дороге домой вспоминаем интересные моменты праздника, шутим. Если праздник прошёл отлично - то такой заряд положительных эмоций - лампочки зажигать можно! Если были негативные моменты - юмор спасает всегда :Grin: и ещё умение посмеяться над собой! А вообще люблю свою работу - такое счастье заниматься любимым делом! Мне кажется усталость дает однообразие, советую почаще менять конкурсные блоки. и почаще эксперементировать!

----------


## Валентина Агуев

> Всем привет. Если таковая темка есть , то можно уже и удалить дубликат. У меня вопрос к опытным и не очень. Как вы восстанавливаетесь после банкета. Может какие у кого есть  секреты.


Девчёнки привет.Я после свадьбы начинаю анализировать,все заново переделывать.Спать не могу,ни какой отключки.Вот бы нам ещё частного психолога да ....

----------


## Щастье

только недвно начала делать праздник..и тоже после мероприятия даже уснуть не могу, потому что не могу расслабиться..лежу, кручу, анализирую..даже если все хорошо прошло. как будто успокоится не могу ( очень нервничаю и переживаю всегда перед мероприятием)

----------


## Nati241275

Самое лучшее это конечно ванна, действительно снимает все что накопилось за  вечер. Счастье - это когда вечер просто пролетел на позитиве как один момент, и не было мелких вампиров. А на следующий день хочется покоя и тишины и прогнать в голове вчерашнее, что нужно изменить.

----------


## mishel61

А ванной уже было сказано.
Самое главное высказаться, найти чьи-то уши,- например,
близких Вам людей, и рассказать как было по горячим следам.
Пусть милый, (милая) напротив, выпьет бокал хорошего вина (бокал хорошего шампанского),
а у вас будет самоанализ, - пусть близкие порадуются за Вас.

----------


## Дил

Да вы правы!вода смывает все!!!

----------


## ludmiladornhof

> Девчёнки привет.Я после свадьбы начинаю анализировать,все заново переделывать.Спать не могу,ни какой отключки.Вот бы нам ещё частного психолога да ....


Отличная идея....:))::)

----------


## РоманАБС

Знаю некоторых ведущих, которые после банкетов собираются вместе и выпивают! 
Я начал заниматься проведением праздников недавно. Не ощущаю никаких проблем с релаксацией после самой работы(долго время не могу уснуть, анализируя свою работу), проблемы возникают на следующее утро! Когда просыпаешься и ничего не хочется делать!

----------


## валерия-нка

Мы с вами тратим на банкетах,кроме всего прочего,много энергии,поэтому йога,и ,конечно общение,вот с общением сложнее,хорошо кто в команде работает!

----------


## Славина

> А ванной уже было сказано.
> Самое главное высказаться, найти чьи-то уши,- например,
> близких Вам людей, и рассказать как было по горячим следам.
> Пусть милый, (милая) напротив, выпьет бокал хорошего вина (бокал хорошего шампанского),
> а у вас будет самоанализ, - пусть близкие порадуются за Вас.



Согдасна на всё 100! По началу я тоже, как и все новички, всё прокручиваю в голове, не сплю, а сейчас. Мне проще, мы с мужем работаем, после работы ему нужен расслабон, он себе покупает спиртное и мы садимся с ним на кухне и начинаем обсуждать мероприятие, что и как прошло. Сейчас уже даже не обсуждаем, выпили по стопочке, бокальчику винца или чего-там и сразу спать валимся, ничего не мучает)))))) с утра бывает присутствует не желание что-либо делать, но это после сильной усталости, если всё хорошо прошло, то всё хорошо. Душик после мероприятия обязателен, а ещё лучше с солью, можно просто хорошенько вымыть руки с мылом, тоже отлично смывает весь негатив и не только. Ванна с солью вообще отлично, потом бокал винца и в люлю  :Ok:

----------


## Матильда 1967

Иринка Славина,у меня единственное различие с тобой-не работаю с мужем....остальное точь в точь!Приехали (он у меня капитан-развозчик), баня(пока я работала,всё приготовлено к моему приезду),на крайний случай-душ...стол!,...по"пять капель" и..........долгожданное!!!   вытянуть НОГИ!!!!!!!!!   Волнения и переживания были "ДО"....а "ПОСЛЕ"......фиг ли волноваться(все равно ничего не исправишь...)Но если свадьба далеко от дома,130км....почти полтора часа езды....есс-но я ему все уши прожужжу....Еще так смешно иногда....он говрит "Ты чё так орешь?"....А меня эмоции переполняют!!!Или говорит "Ты выпила что ли?"...какой там!Знает же,что я НИКОГДА не пью на работе!Просто всё еще на той волне....на той войне... :Grin:

----------


## Гербера

Захожу домой - муж сразу видит - Как всё прошло))
Обожаю, когда праздник на выезде - едем с ди- джеем и сразу по ходу обсуждаем + и -.
знаю точно, что после Любой свадьбы хочется ТИШИНЫ)) 
и если получается - лапкам нижним ванночку сделать, чтобы не так гудели. я давно для этого ванночки Тианде облюбовала - или согревающие или охлаждающие - в зависимости от времени года.
а отдыхаю - в понедельник, когда все на учебе-работе. это Святое))

----------


## климкин

Была проблема, пока не понял : делай то что нравится- мероприятие удалось- прокручивай и наслаждайся триумфом даже мысленно, что то не пошло сделай закладку в голове и переключись на более приятные мысли 2 мысли в одной голове не живут.  Самое трудное переключиться но на первых порах помогала просто молитва. А душ это святое.

----------

Мурчик (09.12.2015)

----------


## Мурчик

После банкета для нас с мужем, главное сразу разобрать аппаратуру, на следующий день уже сил нет. Душик, а потом можно и посмотреть видео банкета если не заснёшь.

----------


## Натали69

Самое для меня приятное- помолчать, послушать тишину или классическу_ музыку

----------


## Яна31

Я не чувствую усталости и голода во время работы . Но как только закончила .... тут на меня жор нападает  :Blush2: и усталость наваливается . Приезжаю домой , сразу душ почти кипяток и за комп на ЯПе полазить . На следующий день нормуль .А раньше бывало , весь следующий день хрипела . Со временем голос стал ниже ( хоть и всегда писком не страдала ) и связки  уставать перестали . Раньше было если несколько мероприятий подряд , то только ГОМЕОВОКСОМ спасалась . Если у кого есть такие проблемы , смело покупайте .

----------


## Olga.B

релаксация в ванне со свечами и музыкой - лучший отдых)

----------


## Тамара23

На мероприятиях никогда кусочка хлеба даже не ем, поэтому лучшее расслабление для меня это приехать домой, а там уже муж вкусный ужин приготовил. Садимся, кушаем и я изливаю все свои чувства и впечатления.

----------


## Ромашка Полевая

Актуальная для меня тема. В настоящее время заканчиваю годовой курс дополнительной квалификации как Тренер по  релаксации. Еще нужно экзамены сдать. Правда это я делаю в Германии.  Но думаю, что смогу помочь какими то советами форумчанам. Пошла учиться, что бы научиться справляться со стрессами и перенапряжением. Изучаю Аутогенный тренинг и Прогрессивное мышечное расслабление.

----------


## Наумка

> Я не чувствую усталости и голода во время работы . Но как только закончила .... тут на меня жор нападает и усталость наваливается . Приезжаю домой , сразу душ почти кипяток и за комп на ЯПе полазить . На следующий день нормуль .А раньше бывало , весь следующий день хрипела . Со временем голос стал ниже ( хоть и всегда писком не страдала ) и связки  уставать перестали . Раньше было если несколько мероприятий подряд , то только ГОМЕОВОКСОМ спасалась . Если у кого есть такие проблемы , смело покупайте .


Яна, у меня вот тоже проблема с голосом, нужно попробовать гомеовокс, как ты рекомендуешь,спасибо!А так к концу вечера,голос совсем низкий и хрипотца появляется, а однажды было, позвонила на утро после праздника знакомая, я говарю алле, а она мне говорит-позовите Наташу))))




> только недвно начала делать праздник..и тоже после мероприятия даже уснуть не могу, потому что не могу расслабиться..лежу, кручу, анализирую..даже если все хорошо прошло. как будто успокоится не могу ( очень нервничаю и переживаю всегда перед мероприятием)


Я вот тоже очень сильно волнуюсь перед каждым выступлением, у меня может даже температура подняться :Smile3:

----------


## helgania

Душ, кусочек тишины, и 10 часовой сон!

А и покушать еще !

----------


## татьянка1

Привет всем, а у меня еще около часа после мероприятия, эмоции, обсуждение, восторг и самооценка всего сделанного, а потом сваливает усталость! И спааать))

----------


## Черёмушка

Добрый день!!! Я во время работы не хочу ни есть ,ни пить. Поэтому придя домой хочется горячего ароматного чая с чем нибудь вкусненьким , а потом посмотреть какой -нибудь фильм. Анализировать прошедшее мероприятие я начинаю на следующий день.

----------


## Gerlin

Помню - после первой проведенной свадьбы пришла домой, в обуви села в прихожке и молча сидела смотрела в стену около часа:) 6 часов максимальной концентрации внимания - это огромная работа для мозга и большие энергозатраты, поэтому считаю обязательным восполнение энергии после банкета. Чем сильнее процесс напряжения, тем сильнее потом нужно запустить обратный - расслабление (ванна, медитация, сон, йога, чтение - все что успокоит мысленный процесс) прокручивать мероприятия после его завершения всю ночь - это может истощить наш главный рабочий инструмент, мне кажется:) А анализ и правда хорош на утро след.дня.

----------


## Дарья Дарья

Бывают такие праздники, после которых нет ни сил, ни эмоций, как выжатый лимон. Даже на следующий день тело болит, будто палками били.
А иногда, сил полно, и даже не чувствуешь усталости.
Мой рецепт такой: душ, теплый чай, ноги намазать каким нибудь кремом от усталости (девушки меня поймут) и спать часов на 8. Утром снова душ, застрак и бодрящая музыка, если снова нужно в бой)

----------


## ДАП

Еще бывают такие отдыхающие...блин...после них - как выжатый лимон...и мысли - что полный провал...а потом они звонят снова и приглашают....значит вроде как понравилось, да и программка на другом мероприятии аналогичная - прошла на ура - ура......и вот тут такие мысли...соглашаться или же все же нет...ну нет у меня на них сил...а денежки нужны....

----------

